# Final draft for my lables!



## RocknRoll (Jan 24, 2013)

So...what do you think? I felt the plain white lables would look better with a little color. I'm pretty happy with them! Here's a picture of the front and the back.


----------



## melstan775 (Jan 24, 2013)

This is a lovely label! Understanded and classy, it's a classic.  What did you use for the paper under the label?


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Jan 24, 2013)

Beautiful! Did you make the labels yourself?


----------



## dianne70 (Jan 24, 2013)

Love it


----------



## RocknRoll (Jan 24, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> This is a lovely label! Understanded and classy, it's a classic.  What did you use for the paper under the label?


 
Glad you like it! It's just this thin wax paper. I found them at my local "cash n carry" (they sell restaraunt supplies). They come in a box of 500 for $6.00. I use them for everything! I lay a few down in my work space while im making soap and I use them to put my messy tools on, then its easy clean up. 

But the best use Ive found is for wrapping my soap! They breathe, are easy to work with and are CHEAP! I can cut one sheet in half and it covers my soap perfectly if folded right. I calculated it to cost LESS THAN 1 penny! Cant beat that! 

I've been making round soaps and I'm going to use coffee filters to wrap them in... again for about 1 penny. :mrgreen:


----------



## RocknRoll (Jan 24, 2013)

AlchemyandAshes said:


> Beautiful! Did you make the labels yourself?


 
Yes i did! I ordered my lables through onlinelables.com and you get free activation of their lable making program. It took a while but it was worth it. 

Ive contacted Lazercuts so I can have my name/logo made into a soap stamp. Then....after that, it's insurance time!


----------



## RocknRoll (Jan 24, 2013)

dianne70 said:


> Love it


 
Thanks! I'm kind of proud of it!


----------



## Hayley (Jan 25, 2013)

Wow, that looks amazing!


----------



## sue1965 (Jan 25, 2013)

Your label looks great!  Very professional and I love the background.  You did a great job on it!


----------



## deb8907 (Jan 25, 2013)

Perfect!  I know it takes a lot of time to perfect something like that!


----------



## jeremmy (Jan 25, 2013)

Those look great!


----------



## TeriDk (Jan 25, 2013)

Rock&Royalty said:


> Ive contacted Lazercuts so I can have my name/logo made into a soap stamp. Then....after that, it's insurance time!



Lovely packaging.  Will you share the link to Lazercuts.  My google search failed to locate a custom soap stamp maker.  Many thanks.


----------



## lsg (Jan 25, 2013)

Beautiful labels.


----------



## paillo (Jan 25, 2013)

some of the very nicest labels i've seen!


----------



## RocknRoll (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow, thanks everybody! Just made my day! :-D


----------



## RocknRoll (Jan 26, 2013)

TeriDk said:


> Lovely packaging.  Will you share the link to Lazercuts.  My google search failed to locate a custom soap stamp maker.  Many thanks.


 
http://lasercutz.co.uk/ i hope this works!


----------



## Sammi_552 (Jan 26, 2013)

I love how the background picture is subtle but clear. It's a beautiful label and the packaging compliments your label perfectly. Just curious, I'm assuming you can change the background picture to suit different soaps?


----------



## Soapsense (Jan 26, 2013)

Love those, do you print them or do they print them snd send them all made to you?


----------



## TeriDk (Jan 27, 2013)

Rock&Royalty said:


> http://lasercutz.co.uk/ i hope this works!



Looking in the wrong country, thanks.


----------



## marghewitt (Jan 28, 2013)

OMG using wax paper is brilliant! I also use Onlinelabels and love them. Any chance you would post how you fold your paper to wrap the soap so beautifully?


----------



## serfmunke (Jan 28, 2013)

I like your labels a lot! I too use wax paper but just buy mine from the grocery store. Tear my pieces and cut in half. I like the way you wrap yours with the decorative sticker on the back, trés cute!


----------



## sue1965 (May 16, 2013)

I love your labels, very nice!!  How were you able to choose your background?  Was it something you downloaded from the internet?


----------



## la-rene (May 16, 2013)

Very Nice!!


----------



## Ancel (May 16, 2013)

Really nice! Love how the wax paper is thin enough to see the lovely swirl through  tantalizing!


----------



## tkine (May 31, 2013)

Very well done...looks professional


----------



## three_little_fishes (Jun 1, 2013)

That looks great! I love the labels and the packaging.


----------

